
Engineering, path-breaking, and (not) being okay with ignorance - hyporthogon
https://subwayprophet.github.io/posts/pseudo_engineering_gaps_dogmatism.html
======
airbreather
Maybe partly depends on whether you are the kind of engineer that
designs/makes tangible things that can kill people, or the kind of engineer
that "moves fast and breaks things"

